# Ex's - grrrr



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If a friend is dating someone you know is wrong for them, would you say something?

When I left after almost 10 years of marriage everyone came out of the woodwork to say "oh yeah, I knew he was this" and "oh yeah, I knew he was that". I really bugged me to know my friends and family didn't stop me from making the biggest mistake of my life. Okay, I got two wonderful sons out of the deal, but I'll have a lifetime of putting up with HIM too. Well at least another 10 years until the youngest is 18.

They're leaving tomorrow for a week of camping. At the last minute came the list of things he needed from my place. The bikes I bought. The helmets I bought. The clothes I bought. He's to friggen cheap to buy his own stuff. He hasn't paid me a dime in 5 years, I've paid for school, hockey, clothes, toys, bday parties, dental bills, you name it. Today I got a letter from Revenue Canada asking me to prove, once again, that the boys are mine. ahhhhh

Time to make this divorce legit and get some money back. Besides, I need the money to upgrade my quad - haha. See I still have a sense of humour. Sigh. Thanks for letting me vent.

D

P.S. I made everyone promise that when I started dating again, they'd tell me honestly if the new guy seemed wrong. I hope I can count on them this time.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i hope you can too


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Your friends most likely did tell you he was bad for ya. 
You just didn't want to hear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love makes us blind.
I had the same hearing loss not long ago! and my friends flat out told me not to get married to her! Heck its on tape! Your friends may not of been that blunt but i bet it was there.
Its not whether you can count on your friends its are you listening now!


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Never beem married but have gotten the "I TOLD YA SO!" speech. Funny how the opposite sex can sometimes make us blind for a while. Then all the sudden its like "Dam, what the **** is wrong with me? I'm not doin this anymore." Happy i got some sense knocked into me before it was too late.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt give him sh*t for the camping trip.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN said:


> Your friends most likely did tell you he was bad for ya.
> You just didn't want to hear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love makes us blind.
> I had the same hearing loss not long ago! and my friends flat out told me not to get married to her! Heck its on tape! Your friends may not of been that blunt but i bet it was there.
> Its not whether you can count on your friends its are you listening now!


You arent talking about the oil changer are you?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I wouldnt give him sh*t for the camping trip.


 I would have ....just so my kids could have fun , not him . Send one tent and two bikes make his sorry *** walk:haha:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I hear ya Big D, by the way does the "Big D" stand for goin thru the big D and don't mean Dallas. I hope you have found someone or will soon who will treat you well. Those past mistakes make us appreciate the good things even more. Good luck.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

well my feelings probably won't help but here it goes.
I have four kids and 2 ex's i pay the child support ( which i am more then glad to suppoort my children) and pay there insurance and have for 13 full years but for one of my ex's to ask which they have for something i have for the kids...well lets just say i used to let them take what they needed but when the stuff started not returning i stopped doing it. including clothes..i have clothes for them and the ex's do when they come to my home they leave with what they brought and it goes the other way too. (oh make that dead beat(dad) pay for those children he helped bring into this world) i wish u the best, i would make him pay!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I wouldnt give him sh*t for the camping trip.


Don't get me wrong, I'm glad they're going camping. The boys really enjoy that time away from the city.... with their Dad. I'm just po'd because he keeps taking stuff from my house. His comment is that it's the boys stuff, not specific to the house. Last year when he took David's bike he damaged it, but wouldn't fix it. One of these day I'm going to ask him if he wanted to pick up their beds from my place next time they go to his house.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Your friends most likely did tell you he was bad for ya.
> You just didn't want to hear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love makes us blind.
> I had the same hearing loss not long ago! and my friends flat out told me not to get married to her! Heck its on tape! Your friends may not of been that blunt but i bet it was there.
> Its not whether you can count on your friends its are you listening now!


Actually no one said anything. When I asked why, they justified it by saying that I was obviously in love, wouldn't listen to the criticism and possibly hate them as a result of their comments. I'd like to think not but they may be right.

It's funny, I did meet someone a few years ago. He made the trip with me to Wpg to meet the crew. As we were pulling into Winnipeg he said "so what are you going to do when your family says they don't like me?" You know, I'm not sure what I would have done. I was already hooked. Fortunately they like him. I hang out with my ex's brother and he approves too so I guess I chose well. I like to think he did too. Heck I'm 20 years older than I was then, so hopefully I learned something. 

Thanks to everyone for the comments. It's unfortunate that so many people have to go through this. Now that I've told everyone on this site, I guess I really have to follow through now eh?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> You arent talking about the oil changer are you?


:thinking: What? Did i miss something?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN said:


> :thinking: What? Did i miss something?


you said ur friends all told you run away, you arnt talking about from the hot one who changes her own oil.... he's hoping that she isnt th eone they were warning you about....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Grrrrrr......


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> you said ur friends all told you run away, you arnt talking about from the hot one who changes her own oil.... he's hoping that she isnt th eone they were warning you about....


 OH no shes a keeper:rockn:
she does brakes too!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

See the world would be a great place if women would be mechanically inclined and men would be a little more sensitive (not limp-wristed, but sensitive).


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

but man have no reason to carry club to protect woman then!!?!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah yes, the rugged, manly thing. I get it. 

It's funny my driver's window has been acting funny for a few days. Yesterday it wouldn't go back up. While at a red light I popped off the control, pushed on the electrical thingy underneath and it worked again (temporary or permanent fix, who knows). Anyway, when I told him on one hand he sounded pleased that I was able to do this, on the other hand he sounded a little cheated that I didn't need him to check it out. There's just no pleasing you guys sometimes (uh oh, I know where that comments going to lead)


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

All it takes is some lovin and then a sandwich.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ham


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

cake


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang you guys are easy to please. Where the heck were you 20 years ago? From the sounds of things I wouldn't have had to start this email trail at all.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Dang you guys are easy to please.


haha yeah! we're men! 
food, beer, sex. 
and occasional something to do with a combustion engine.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So are you saying men are simple?

You see that's where I went wrong. I should have stuck with the checklist I created long, long ago. Nice guy, easy to look at, built like a football player, horny, likes cars, kids & dogs. I ended up with someone selfish, 5'4" & 129lbs, would choose programming over sex, wasn't into cars and now he has 2 cats. He did like beer & cooking though. When I left I went back to my original list and now I'm happy as a clam.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

programming over sex? Something just wasn't right about that guy.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah...well...I won't argue with that.

Must have been a chemistry thing. His new girlfriend told me (can you imagine that?) he's so...what was the word....intimate...compared to her previous husband. So that either means her previous husband was REALLY bad or these two just have the chemistry.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

On the opposite end..............


I married a girl in 89. All my friends said she wasn't right for me.

All her friends said I wasn't right for her.


She likes shopping (I hate it)


I love hunting (she could care less for it)



We have a daughter starting High school and we celebrate our 20th in Sept. (I wouldn't change a thing)


We're different, yes. But the love seems to overpower it all.



If yesterday's were today's, I DO would still travel freely from my lips.





Just sayin'


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I don't mean to judge but I have a hard time trusting a man with cats. Weird.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> On the opposite end..............
> 
> 
> I married a girl in 89. All my friends said she wasn't right for me.
> ...


I'm impressed. They do say opposites attract. Somtimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't. I know that people can't spend 24-hours together. It's nice to have different interests so you can go off and do your own thing. I'm really happy the two of you were able to do this and have a happy life together. From the sincerity of what you typed, I'm convinved you'll have many more happy years together. Enjoy!

D


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

RDWD said:


> I don't mean to judge but I have a hard time trusting a man with cats. Weird.


Remind me to stop logging on during my lunch hour. Darn near spit out my drink when I read that. Actually one thing I've noticed is that most of the men I know who have cats, do because the women in their lives want cats. Am I right?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

speaking only for myself but yep


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

either that or they gots a mice invasion... just saying


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't put them there and you can't prove it. :haha:

All right...what's with this "just saying" phrase that everyone's kicking around. Is that the American version of "eh"?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

think its just a type talk forum phrase


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

hahaha!!!:haha:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Big D said:


> I'm impressed. They do say opposites attract. Somtimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't. I know that people can't spend 24-hours together. It's nice to have different interests so you can go off and do your own thing. I'm really happy the two of you were able to do this and have a happy life together. From the sincerity of what you typed, I'm convinved you'll have many more happy years together. Enjoy!
> 
> D


 
Dang right we will. She'll kick my a** if I say otherwise!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:haha::haha::haha::haha:


Just playin'



&


Just sayin'

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So much for sincerity :joke:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hahahaha... this is all too funny...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Kind of like the game where people sit in a circle and whisper to the person next to them, by the time you get back to the first person it's not even close to where it started. Hard to believe this all started with Kawi accessories. Can you say ADD?


----------

